# Denon DCT-1



## peter a. (Jan 3, 2014)

I apologize for my lack of electronic knowledge - I don’t know a DAC from
a donut.
The Denon DCT-1 - was the radio processor (if that’s the right word for the parts that determine if the radio works with either Japanese or US frequencies) analog or digital?
Thanks,
Peter


----------

